# Looking For More Information on the Robbe Power Peak E1 Charger !!!



## Tony Carrubba (Apr 17, 2006)

Looking For More Information on the Robbe Power Peak E1 Charger !!!


I have the Robbe Power Peak E1 charger, and it is one of the best chargers I have used (and I have used them all!). I really like the fact that the screen displays all the vital information about my batteries without the use of a magnifying glass!!!! The buttons are easy to use, and navigating the screen is super simple - this is a great charger! 


I have 2 questions:
1. Can you adjust the peek volt? I have looked on the menu screens, but can't find a way to adjust to the ROAR rule of 4.25 volts. If the charger can't adjust, a upgrade to the software is NEEDED! 


2. It looks like the max discharge is 3.9 volts, I would like to increase that to 4 volts - can that be done? If not - once again this is needed for a competition level charger……


If some one has this charger, and has found a way to adjust the two settings - please post!!


If you can't adjust the settings, I sure hope a software upgrade will be made available soon!!!

Tony


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I had the same problems....

Couldn't adjust peak voltage or have the voltage cut-off high enough during discharge.

Anyone know how or find a way to do this?


----------



## Tony Carrubba (Apr 17, 2006)

*Robbe 8741*

Click here: http://data.robbe-online.net/robbe_pdf/P2021/P2021_1-8471.pdf


----------



## Pauley1972 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tony Carrubba said:


> Looking For More Information on the Robbe Power Peak E1 Charger !!!
> 
> http://data.robbe-online.net/robbe_p...021_1-8471.pdf
> 
> ...


Man and to think I was planning on buying one of these chargers!
Thanks for the heads up Tony!
Entry level chargers these days let you make these basic changes. As much as youre paying for one of these you would expect it to allow you to set the cutoff/discharge volts!
Looks like they just need to add another decimal place...








Hopefully Robbe will address this problem soon if they expect to target racers in the US for sales.
Till then I'm hanging on to my dough.


----------



## Huhmann (May 30, 2005)

I was planing to purchase one of these chargers as well. You would think a simple frimware update would fix these problems. Tony, thanks for the heads up! I hope they get this fixed soon or I will go somewhere else to get my new charger.


----------



## Pauley1972 (Jan 31, 2009)

This is Robbe's response to my question reguarding the voltage issue:

_*Hello Robbe,

Is it possible to set the cutoff charge on the Power Peak E1 charger to 4.25 v/c?
Is it possible to set the discharge voltage to 4.00 v?

In USA we charge our lipo batteries for carpet oval racing 1s lipos to a higher cutoff than 4.20 v/c
Is it possible to update the internal settings for the charger to allow the user to adjust to these settings for charging/discharging?
Please help.

Thanks*_
Paul Morehead


*it’s not possible the set it in lipoly program. But if you use the BID-Key/-chip you can chose a special-accu type. There you can set every voltage….


mit freundlichen Grüßen / with best regards

robbe® Modellsport GmbH & Co. KG*

Tony do you have the BID-Key/-chip??

I wonder even if you have the chip if it will allow you to edit it to say 4.22 etc and not just 4.2


----------



## OVALALOT (Mar 13, 2008)

You would think that for a "state of the art" charger there should at least be a firmware update?? Wonder what exactly does this little chip do...still kind of up in the air about this. I would think in the day of the lipo battery that they would want to be at the top of the game to make some more sales.


----------



## Tony Carrubba (Apr 17, 2006)

Pauley1972 said:


> This is Robbe's response to my question reguarding the voltage issue:
> 
> _*Hello Robbe,
> 
> ...


Yes I have both Bid Chips the small orange and the yellow Black Small square?
the Instructions on the Bid Chips are not clear and VEG in giving info.. I have used both it seams like the Bid chips are just a storage for data.
If you have info that would Help me [email protected]
Tony


----------



## Tony Carrubba (Apr 17, 2006)

Pauley1972 said:


> This is Robbe's response to my question reguarding the voltage issue:
> 
> _*Hello Robbe,
> 
> ...


 Yes I have both of the Bid Chips . 
it seems like they are just storage for battery data


----------



## Tony Carrubba (Apr 17, 2006)

*Tony Carrubba Robbe Charger*

Yes I have both Bid Chips the small orange and the yellow Black Small square?
the Instructions on the Bid Chips are not clear and VEG in giving info.. I have used both it seams like the Bid chips are just a storage for data.
If you have info that would Help me [email protected]
Tony


----------



## Tony Carrubba (Apr 17, 2006)

*Bid chip*

The bid chip needs another decimal point it only lets me charge from 4.20 to 4.30 i need to go to 4.24v


but bid chip lets me cut off at 4v so that's cool

tony


----------



## Tony Carrubba (Apr 17, 2006)

*Bid chip*

Would it be posable to have a Bid chip up dated to today racing needs of Roar Rules?

I will not go to a gun fight with a butter knife. The cut off volt difrance on the track is HUGE!!
Tony


----------

